# Vaporesso Tarot 80W Nano



## Daniel (28/11/16)

This looks like a great little stealth vaping mod/kit : 

Specs : http://www.vaporesso.com/tarot-nano-kit-vaporesso

Only review i could find (sorry think it's in Italian) : 

And it Takes EUC coils so great looking option!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (28/11/16)

Wonder when they will be in SA and what they will retail for


----------

